# Which is the better fog juice?



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the best place for this question, but I do consider fog a finishing touch. 

I need to buy my fog juice for my foggers and wanted to know which ones you have had the best results with, and which ones to avoid. Please only post the ones you have actually used, not just heard about.

I was looking at buying the Froggys fog juice, but wasn't sure if I needed to spend the extra money for the Freezin Fog or if the Swamp Juice was also very good. It will be used in a graveyard type atmosphere mostly, but also in one prop. The back yard will be more enclosed with less wind exposure and the front yard always gets a good stiff breeze in Oct. I have fog coolers if needed. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most posts on fog juice are in the Atmosphere section. Here's a link to one thread. I used Froggy's Freezin Fog Juice last year and thought it was way better than the stuff you buy at discount stores or the Halloween stores. Froggy's make's a number of well reviewed fog juices.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14477


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Froggy's...no question


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Froggy's is worth the money IMHO. The last 2 years I used swamp juice and I've been happy with it. This year I'm trying the freezin fog juice to see if I get better results.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think there is any doubt about the quality of froggy's. But which one to use? The freezin or the swamp? What is the real difference?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a link to Froggy's site. Choose the type that fits what you want for your haunt.

http://www.froggysfog.com/category/1___fog_machine_fluids/


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks spooky. I already have been to the site. that is why I had questions. I just didn't see any real difference between the two. so i guess I am on my own and I'm buying the swamp I guess. thanks all. I appreciate the help anyway.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Bought Froggy's Freezin' last year and it was just awesome. My Chauvet 1700 fogged up the entire block....lol. Had to turn it down as at times all I could see was headlights cutting through the fog...LOL.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I went ahead and bought one of each: freezin and swamp. then I can decide which I like better. thanks everyone.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That was my dilemma last year, and I bought one of each. Only problem was we used one kind in one fogger and one in the other...and it was so foggy I couldn't tell which one was better. I had to turn both of them off eventually because it was just too foggy and I was worried about the kids running across the street in the fog. I think with Froggy's you're set either way.


----------



## shaddie (Oct 8, 2009)

i have a quick question. we got a 1000 Watt Fog Machine ground fogger this year but its not the thick rolling fog i was wanting and it has a built in cooler too. but we are also just buying the fog juice from the store. Will buying froggy's fog juice help me get this kind of fog? i would have bought it already and tried it but im not in charge of any money or credit card my dad is. he still isnt up to date with buying this kind of thing online but im working on him.lol and how long does it take to ship? i live in missouri. i may just have to try this fog juice next year.


----------



## shaddie (Oct 8, 2009)

just found the shipping info lol. takes 2 days maybe i can get dad to spend just a bit more.


----------

